# 2011 Audi A4 DTM Liveries In Full Color



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Several days ago * Audi Sport released information * and a limited collection of photos detailing the race liveries (i.e. paint schemes) of their factory-backed cars for the 2011 season. At the time this included just three of the team but now we've got diagrams and photos of each added to our galleries. We're including the diagrams below because they're cool but still photos of each car mostly on track can be seen via the photo gallery below.

* 2011 Audi Sport DTM Photo Gallery *


----------

